# General > Upcoming Events >  Opunake Sporting Shooters 25 Years -  March 10-12 2018

## muzza

Seeking past members of the Opunake Sporting Shooters Club to join in celebrating the 25th Anniversary of this club.

If you are a former member and are interested in joining us to tell tall tales and shoot some firearms , contact me via private message and I will add you to the contact list for future mail outs and information.

----------

